# Kids at the Lake



## Calliope (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Antarctican (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice shots Calliope!!!  I especially like #3. Looks like you had great weather and a great time.


----------



## Calliope (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Anty...  it was fun and a beautiful day!  Love your new avatar by the way.


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 11, 2006)

i love them all! thanks for posting what i'm missing :er: 

keep sending me pics!!!! :heart:  :hugs:


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 11, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Thanks Anty... it was fun and a beautiful day! Love your new avatar by the way.


 
Thanks Calliope! With Archangel's skill at PS, I look better than if I'd had plastic surgery (the 'other" kinda PS!)  Just hope no one from the forum actually meets me, or they will pass on by without recognizing me.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 11, 2006)

Great shots Linda. Looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## Arch (Apr 11, 2006)

nicely done calliope, really happy shots....... they make me smile when i look at your kiddie pics... makes me wish i was 4 again. :thumbup: 

right im gonna have to go in the d/s gallery for a while now (happiness overload)...... its all about the balance linda


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 11, 2006)

ahhh...calliopallie.... they are so beautiful..... your boys are always a joy to see...and your nieces are gorgeous..... 
is this just normal in your family to have such gorgeous kids???

dang.... maybe i need to be adopted..?????

*miss you c-pallie... get your wicked arse on back here please...*


----------



## anicole (Apr 11, 2006)

OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look at the boys!!!  Having the time of their lives!!!!!

Your neices are lovely ... aren't you so proud?

I just love the little faces of Joseph and John ... how great are they?!?!?!

It looks like you're having a blast ... but we miss you Mistress ... so hurry back!


Angel ... happiness overload ... that's a hoot!!!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 11, 2006)

They're all so crisp 
Very 'happy' shots!


----------



## Calliope (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, well look at what my lovely nieces did to my poor baby:







My poor baby!  :er: 

Thanks all for you comments!  

Anty, I'm sure you're being very modest.  Just like Raven and Nicole, I can see you're a beauty!

And all the rest of my DS friends, sorry about the "happy" place I sent you too.  I'll try to be a little less happy the rest of the week  !


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 11, 2006)

Bwahahahahhahahahahahhhhhaaaaa.  Oh my!  His expression, with one eye closed and his little mouth open while his little hand is up against his head.....priceless.  Yep, it's one of those shots you have to put away until prom night, then bring it out to embarass him. "Moooooooom!!!!"  

Thanks so much for sharing that.


----------



## Alison (Apr 12, 2006)

Great shots! It's fun to see photos of them now that I've met them in person! They are adorable!


----------



## Fate (Apr 12, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Yeah, well look at what my lovely nieces did to my poor baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



lol dunken babies 

Nice shots btw, lucky you with that weather!


----------



## anicole (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh Calliope ... there are a hundred thoughts running through my mind ... 

This is fantastic ... such bribery material!  WHen he gets older and wants to grow his hair long, you can flash this shot at him and tell him that you'll call in the neices to help him with it!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 12, 2006)

It looks like it was greatest fun for you to meet up with your nieces and have a good time in NY while we met Jon and Michael in DC ... and I am so happy you let those two come and meet me there. Wish I could have met you and the boys, but well ... that apparently was not for this time. But I am convinced there will be a next time and then we shall meet, too, right? Until then, keep posting these wonderful snapshots (to me they are more than that, or else ALL my photos are nothing but snapshots) of your outings and activities together so I can see you here, right?
(Do you mind me telling you that I like your husband a great, great deal?)


----------



## Calliope (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for the nice comments.  

Nicole, trust me, I have tons of "bribery" photos!

Thanks LaFoto...  I'm really glad you had fun with two of the men in my life cuz JM & Scoob sure enjoyed their time with you!


----------

